# Je viens d'acquérir une imprimante Canon MP640 WiFi.



## patty (12 Mars 2010)

bonjour,
Je viens d'acquérir une imprimante Canon MP640 WiFi. Enfin il y plus de deux mois que je me bats avec l'installation sur mon portable.
Je suis sous Leopard 10.5.8 avec un MacbookPro et je n'arrive pas à installer l'imprimante ni en USB ni en wifi, alors que l'installation sur mon G5 avec le mac osX je crois panther en 10.4 s'est passée comme une lettre à la poste et l'imprimante fonctionne très bien. 
comme l'ajout d'imprimante ne la détecte pas suite à l'installation avec le logiciel de l'imprimante j'ai téléchargé des drivers. Actuellement quand je fais ajout d'imprimant je vois l'imprimante mais j'ai le message d'erreur suivant "une erreur s'est produite lors de la tentative d'ajout d'imprimante. le service d'impression n'est pas disponible et ce que se soit en usb ou en wifi.
Pourriez-vous me donner la chronologie d'installation et sélectionner quels drivers sont indispensables dans la liste : http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/...ts/0010757.asp

Merci de votre aide.

patty


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

A mon avis le mieux est de télécharger et installer ceci, qui doit contenir tout le nécessaire.


----------



## patty (14 Mars 2010)

bonjour,
merci mais malheureusement le message donner et: ce programme ne peut pas être utilisé avec le système d'exploitation actuel; j'ai un processeur intel avec le mac OS X 10.5.8... sniff ! un jour je vais y arriver  à la faire fonctionner.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2010)

Normalement, ça doit marcher :



> Mac OS X 10.3.9, Mac OS X 10.4.x, *Mac OS X 10.5.x*, Mac OS X 10.6.x


----------



## patty (14 Mars 2010)

oui mais cela ne marche pas ! toujours le même message, j'imagine que cela doit venir du processeur de ma machine... je craque !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2010)

Non. Les pilotes doivent être universal binary (PPC et Intel). J'ai aussi un Mac Intel et je n'ai aucun problème pour installer les pilotes téléchargés sur le site de Canon pour ma MP600R.

As-tu fait une réparation des autorisations de disque ?


----------



## patty (15 Mars 2010)

bonjour,
je suppose qu'il s'agit des utilitaires de disques ? bon allez je me lance :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h09 ----------

bonjour,
je viens de lancer l'utilitaire dans les messages il me dit que les autorisations sont différentes pour un tas de choses que dois je faire? puis lancer réparer les autorisations?
merci
patty


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mars 2010)

patty a dit:


> bonjour,
> je suppose qu'il s'agit des utilitaires de disques ? bon allez je me lance :rateau:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h09 ----------
> ...



Comme te le suggères iDuck il faut lancer "Réparer les autorisations"
Cette action est à faire assez couramment
Puis tu réessayes de rentrer tes pilotes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2010)

Et quand tu fais la réparation des autorisations de disque, tu ne t'occupes pas des messages plus ou moins nombreux qui apparaissent. Si à la fin c'est marqué "Réparation des autorisations terminée", c'est bon.

S'il y a vraiment un problème, tu auras un message en rouge.


----------



## patty (18 Mars 2010)

bonjour,
j'ai réparation des autorisations cela ne marche toujours pas.. j'ai ensuite enlevé le dossier canon dans printers. téléchargé, le pilote mutifonction et mp640sosxns10ea7-3.dmg
	

et j'ai de nouveau le même message. Cette fois je commence vraiment à craquer ... c'est incroyable ce truc. Sur mon g5 l'imprimante fonctionne! et impossible de faire l'installation sur mon portable. je n'y comprend vraiment rien.
patty


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mars 2010)

C'est sûr que si tu vires les drivers et utilitaires installés avec l'OS ça va moins bien fonctionner...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2010)

patty a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai réparation des autorisations cela ne marche toujours pas.. j'ai ensuite enlevé le dossier canon dans printers. téléchargé, le pilote mutifonction et mp640sosxns10ea7-3.dmg
> 
> 
> ...



Contacte le service d'assistance de Canon (tu peux le faire par mail ou téléphone) qui te dira exactement quoi virer et comment installer le nécessaire pour faire fonctionner ton imprimante.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mars 2010)

Tu prends ton DVD d'installation de Leopard et tu l'insères.

Tu lances Optionnals Install.mpkg

Dans les options d'installation, tu coches les drivers Canon.

Tu installes.

Tu branches ton imprimante et tu vas dans les Préférences Systèmes>Imprimante et fax

Quand l'imprimante est installée, tu lances la mise à jour de logiciel.

Tu mets à jour ce qui doit l'être.


Tu te rends sur le site de Canon Europe => http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/products/0010757.asp

Tu récupères et installes tout ce qui est indiqué pour Mac OS X 10.5.


Tu peux éventuellement compléter avec des versions plus à jour parfois disponibles chez Canon U.S.A.
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...oadDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=334&modelid=19218

Attention, ne pas installer ce qui n'est pas indiqué Mac OS X 10.5. Certains logiciels sont réservés à 10.6.


----------



## patty (19 Mars 2010)

bonjour,
désolée j'ai fais des raccourcies dans mes explications.   j'ai contacté l'assistance canon, qui doit me rappeler car pour le moment ils n'ont pas de réponse à me faire concernant mon problème. Mais il cherche! affaire à suivre
merci à vous je vous tiens au courant....
patty


----------



## CHOUCHIX (30 Mars 2010)

j'ai le même problème c'est la misère


----------



## boninmi (11 Mai 2010)

Vous avez résolu ou pas ? A tout hasard cette discussion qui pourrait être utile.


----------

